# اللهجات الخليجية: ملچة



## DialectLearner

أيها المشتركين الكرام
ماذا تعني كلمة ملچة؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

الملجة (من مُلْك) في بعض اللهجات الخليجية تعني ما يُسمى في اللهجات الأخرى كتب الكتاب، أو النيشان، أو عقد القران

المقصود بالكلمة أن كل من العروسين أصبح ملكا للآخر


----------



## DialectLearner

شكرا يا مها
ساعدتني كثيرا


----------

